# Web host or machine host



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I'm looking for someone local to host my machine or offer a good deal on hosting. I'll be running Ventrilo and Teamspeak for up to 6 people as well as a private FTP just to store files that I can reach at will from anywhere.



Yell if you know anyone.



Thanks!

John


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Somebody's doing some heavy duty gaming....


----------

